
STIs may have driven ancient humans to monogamy, study says - eplanit
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/apr/12/stis-may-have-driven-ancient-humans-to-monogamy-study-says
======
Retric
I don't think there is a lot of evidence that ancient humans where monogamist.
Genetic studies have shown modern humans are significantly mess monogamist
than generally thought.

